
Answers On-Demand: A startup turns to small business - maverik
http://sagefront.com
======
bsears
your early access form on the front page is messed up, (the form sends to
[http://sagefront.co](http://sagefront.co) instead of
[http://sagefront.com](http://sagefront.com))

~~~
maverik
Hey, thanks a lot for letting me know that the form got screwed up. That's
pretty embarrassing. Really appreciate it.

~~~
bsears
No problem - you also may want to think about serving your site over HTTPS,
people care a lot more about that nowadays.

~~~
maverik
Good point...we need to get that set up today. Thanks!!

